# Questions regarding Spitter Prop



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

1. at the "nozzle" of the spitter (where the water comes out), do you need to splice the tubes together or can you use a T connector?

2. Does the hose going into the water bucket have to be smaller diameter than the tube going to the air source?

3. Do you really need a "check value"? 

4. Do you have to raise the spitter above the water bucket?


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

You can use a T connector.

The tube from the water needs to be smaller than the tube from the solenoid/air supply. otherwise, the air blows into the bucket of water.

you do not need a check valve

the bucket can be higher than the spitter, but make sure it will not siphon, and drain the bucket. i set up spitter above the bucket.

in a non pressurized setup what you want is air velocity across the water pickup tube, We use 3/8 solenoids, 3/8 tube reduced to 1/4 just before the spitter T fitting, and a 1/4 tube from the water. Ive found that the reduction to 1/4 from 3/8 right before the T, increases the velocity of the air, and helps suck from the bucket, and get a really good mist.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

One thing that I see that worked for me that Hippofeet says, that I don’t agree with is the size of the siphon hose going in to the bucket, I found that it can be the same size as the rest of your hoses, at least that worked for me and my spitting spider prop. But like anything there are many ways to do what you want.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Like so much when building a spitting prop, you don't "Need" the check valve. However, spitting props do work A LOT better with one. When you look at the total cost of the prop, a check valve is a minute addition. I would not skip it.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

and, if you are not using an air source, you can use an old Swiffer Wetjet. It uses a pump to push the water from the tube versus an upward siphon.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Slanks said:


> Like so much when building a spitting prop, you don't "Need" the check valve. However, spitting props do work A LOT better with one. When you look at the total cost of the prop, a check valve is a minute addition. I would not skip it.


Thanks, really good info.


----------

